# Panama City beach recommendations?



## mastr001 (Sep 10, 2014)

Looking for a charter to do  a 6 hour bottom fishing trip. Any recommendations or prices would be great , thanks


----------



## PCB Justin (Sep 11, 2014)

Capt. Mike Sullivan (850) 866-3474 for groups up to 14.  He runs more than any one in town for a reason.  Fun, professional, and consistent.


----------



## Joel (Sep 11, 2014)

Captain Mickey Locke is a great captain.  Went with him this summer and had a blast.  Caught tons of snapper, red grouper as well as other fish.  Look him up,  he's a member on here.


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Oct 14, 2014)

Capt Mike ,Born to Boogie Charters ,A great fellow and guide .Went out last year with him,Pm me for his number ,


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Oct 15, 2014)

Joel said:


> Captain Mickey Locke is a great captain.  Went with him this summer and had a blast.  Caught tons of snapper, red grouper as well as other fish.  Look him up,  he's a member on here.



x2  He has the numbers.....course aint much in season right now for bottom fishing, b-liners, scamp, snowys and a couple of gags.......and scamp and snowy is a long run for a 6 hour trip.


----------

